# SuperSix Seatpost size



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Can someone please confirm the SuperSix seatpost size for me ... I don't see it listed on the Cdale site

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RSS1S_9RSS1D_9RSS1C.html

Thx


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

99.9% sure it's 31.6


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

shorelocal said:


> Can someone please confirm the SuperSix seatpost size for me ... I don't see it listed on the Cdale site
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RSS1S_9RSS1D_9RSS1C.html
> 
> Thx


It's in the supplemental manual section. Just look for the one that belongs to the Super Six. However, it is a 31.6mm seat post.

CHL


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Thx guys .... I drank the kool-aid and picked up one of the closeout frames this w/e. Can't wait to get her built up.


----------

